# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  EWN#233 - PIT2, Χαλκίδα

## PIT

Συντομα νεος ανεγειρόμενος κομβος. Αρχικα με 1 bb link με PIT και αργοτερα βλεπουμε.  ::  

Εχει ξεκινησει η διαδικασια συγκεντωσης των υλικων. Αν προλαβω ισως το ΣΚ γινει και το στησιμο. Ιδωμεν  ::

----------


## PIT

Αργησα λιγακι αλλα "καλιο αργα παρα ποτε"  ::  

Τα υλικα ειναι ολα συγγεντρωμενα 2 πιατακια μου λειπουν και ο ιστος!! Θα μου πειτε ενα απο τα βασικα πραματα σου λειπουν. Θα παω την Δευτερα να τα παρω  ::  

Αυριο θα φτιαξω και το Ταρατσορουτερι. Εχοντως καλως των πραγματων μεχρι το ερχομενο ΣΚ να ειμαστε UP.  ::

----------


## socrates

Αυτό είναι πολύ καλό νέο!
Σήμερα πάω και εγώ Εύβοια αυθημερόν. Αν θέλεις σου φέρνω ένα Gilbertini 80αρι που έχω για να κάνεις δουλειά.

----------


## PIT

> Αυτό είναι πολύ καλό νέο!
> Σήμερα πάω και εγώ Εύβοια αυθημερόν. Αν θέλεις σου φέρνω ένα Gilbertini 80αρι που έχω για να κάνεις δουλειά.


Σωκρατη ευχαριστω αλλα λεω να βαλω 60αρακι πιατο. Η αποσταση ειναι μικρη οποτε αστο δεν πειραζει. 
Που να κουβαλας απο Αθηνα.  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Μπράβο Βασίλη, τα κατάφερες τελικά...  ::   ::  

Αντε καιρός είναι να αρχίσουν να ξυπνάνε και άλλοι ανήσυχοι Χαλκιδαίοι με συμμετοχές στο δίκτυο....  ::

----------


## PIT

Σημερα εγιναν εργασιες στον κομβο με την βοηθεια του Θαναση(@207). Περαστικαν τα καλωδια και λιγα ακομα οπου θα περαστουν σημερα το βραδυ. 

Αυριο το πρωι θα βγει το λινκ αν ολα πανε καλα.  ::

----------


## socrates

Άψογοι!

Αυτό το σημείο μαζί με έναν αξιόπιστο κόμβο στην από εκεί πλευρά της Χαλκίδας που θα καλύπτει την παραλία είναι ότι χρειάζεται η Χαλκίδα αυτή την στιγμή.

----------


## PIT

Ωχ μολις γυρισα!!!  ::  Ολα τα καλωδια ειναι κομπλε!! Ετοιμα μεσα στα καναλια τους!

Παμε αυριο για το link.  ::  




> Άψογοι!
> 
> Αυτό το σημείο μαζί με έναν αξιόπιστο κόμβο στην από εκεί πλευρά της Χαλκίδας που θα καλύπτει την παραλία είναι ότι χρειάζεται η Χαλκίδα αυτή την στιγμή.


Σωκρατη να δουμε ποτε  ::   ::

----------


## PIT

Χτες βγηκε το 1ο λινκ στον κομβο PIT2 με την βοηθεια του Θαναση(#207) και Τασου (papanastasis-AtomicNet).

Ενα μεγαλο Ευχαριστω στον Δημητρη που μας παραχωρησε την ταρατσα και το μικρο το δωματιακι ωστε να μπορεσουμε να στεγασουμε τους σερβερ μας!!!

Ο κομβος στηθηκε σε δυο μερες με πολυ εργασια ωστε να περαστουν καλωδια απο την ταρατσα στο δωματιακι και να γινει η ηλεκτρικη εγκατασταση μεσα σ'αυτο. Το λινκ βγηκε ευκολα με 60αρι πιατο και απο τις δυο μεριες και σε οριζοντια πολωση.

Ο κομβος δεν εχει ακομα routing (Θα πεταχτω αργοτερα να περασω bgpd.conf kai zebra.conf). 

H IP του ROUTER ειναι 10.145.15.129 στημενος σε εναν ΡΙΙΙ 800Μhz.

Θελει ακομη λιγη δουλιτσα ωστε να μονταρουμε ενα Rack (αν μπορεσουμε δηλαδη)
Καποια στιγμη θα χρειαστει να βγει και ενα 2ο λινκ για backup  ::  
Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω στα παιδια που προσφεραν καποια υλικα ωστε να στηθει ο κομβος!!!  ::  

Το σημειο αυτο θα εχει να προσφερει παρα πολλα στο EWΝ και γενικοτερα στην ευρυτερη περιοχη. Ενημερωση σε λιγο καιρο μολις μεταφερθουν τα μηχανηματα εκει.

----------


## PIT

Μερικες φωτο απο τον οργασμο εργασιας των 2 ημερων!!! 

Βρισκονται εδω : ftp://ftp.pit.awmn/download/Foto_taratsa/PIT2/

----------


## PIT

Λοιπον η quagga & -5 ετοιμη με remote περασμα  ::  μιας και πρεπει να εγινε πατατια με τα καλωδια και δεν μπορεσα να την περασω απο το lan. Θα ελεχθει την Τριτη απο κοντα.

Traceroute στο 10.145.15.129

Θελει λιγο ακομα κεντραρισμα απο την δικια μου την μερια μιας και το πιατο το εβαλα ετσι στο περιπου.

----------


## socrates

ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ Βασίλη! Φτάνω μια χαρά στον PIT2 κόμβο!
Από τις φωτογραφίες είδα ότι έχει καλή θέα σχετικά οπότε πιστεύω θα μπορέσει να βγει και το δεύτερο εύκολα.

----------


## PIT

O κομβος ηταν down για καμια ωρα ισως και λιγοτερο. Επεσε ο Γενικος στο δωματιακι!!  ::  
Τωρα ολα ΟΚ  ::  

Το φαγαμε σημερα, ολο γι΄ αυτον συζητουσαμε και τι UPS θα βαλουμε  ::

----------


## socrates

Τηλεειδοποίηση έχεις?  ::  
Έπιασες δουλειά με το που γύρισες Χαλκίδα!  ::   ::

----------


## PIT

> Τηλεειδοποίηση έχεις?  
> Έπιασες δουλειά με το που γύρισες Χαλκίδα!


E τι να κανεις υποχρεωσεις  ::  Ειδικα οταν παιζει και production μηχάνημα.

----------


## PIT

Λογω τεχνικων και διαδικαστικων εμποδιων το wind δεν παιζει απο Internet μερια εδω και μιαμιση εβδομαδα  ::  

Κανω οτι μπορω για να ειναι πανω again. H προσβαση γινεται μονο ασυρματα στο *http://wind.ewn*

Ευχαριστω για την κατανοηση.

----------


## PIT

O Κομβος down μεχρι νεοτερας.  ::

----------

